# Full boat



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I remember this came up in a term thread in october. i never heard it til a guy on a job called all phases and neutral and ground pull.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

October.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Different areas have different terminology but I'm pretty sure full boat means three hots and a neutral from a 3 phase system. One hot for each phase obviously


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

We call that a "Trudload"


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I never heard it called that until I worked in Washington back in 92. 

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> We call that a "Trudload"


What is a load of truds?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What is a load of truds?


 See Pot thread


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's see....I've heard it called:

A Full Boat.
A Full House.
A Full Set.
A Family.
A Round Robin.

Seems like there is one I'm forgetting.

ETA: Never heard "Trudload" though.


----------

